# Winter Baseball



## TexPhoto (Nov 14, 2014)

It's winter and if you live someplace warm, you might just have Winter Baseball.



Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr



Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr



Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr



Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr



Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 14, 2014)

Hi TexPhoto. 
Nice timing, that must have had some power behind it. (The bat is snapped isn't it?). 

Cheers, Graham. 



TexPhoto said:


> It's winter and if you live someplace warm, you might just have Winter Baseball.
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr


----------



## TexPhoto (Nov 14, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi TexPhoto.
> Nice timing, that must have had some power behind it. (The bat is snapped isn't it?).
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



Thanks, glad you like the photos. That bat was broken. I was well past the outfield and saw it happen before the very loud crack of sound hit. You can see the pitcher's reaction is funny too. I must admit, my timing is thanks in part to a 10fps on 1D4. I try to anticipate a swing, and fire 2-4 shots if the batter swings. 

Comically the team's official photographer can be seen in the photo as well. I tried talking to him, but he seemed annoyed to have me there.


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 16, 2014)

Hi Tex. 
Yes you bet he was annoyed, you got the shot from the POV he should have had! Seems a funny place to stand, behind the batter. 

Cheers, Graham. 



TexPhoto said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi TexPhoto.
> ...


----------



## TexPhoto (Nov 19, 2014)

Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr



Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr



Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr


----------



## FTb-n (Nov 19, 2014)

I miss summer


----------



## TexPhoto (Nov 24, 2014)

Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr



Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr



Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr



Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr



Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr


----------



## FTb-n (Nov 28, 2014)

Nice shots! I like the rundown tag and the third baseman's "did I get em" look to the ump. Good work catching the reaction shot just after the play. This is something that I often miss.

These glimpse's into warm weather sports are welcoming on a Thanksgiving Day in Minnesota with temps in the single digits. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TexPhoto (Dec 6, 2014)

Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr


----------



## FTb-n (Dec 6, 2014)

Love the first baseman's dive for the ball. Please share some photo details -- lens, ISO, shutter.


----------



## TexPhoto (Dec 6, 2014)

FTb-n said:


> Love the first baseman's dive for the ball. Please share some photo details -- lens, ISO, shutter.



Thanks. I mostly shoot sports in Manual mode, set to the max aperture, usually f2.8. Shutter for baseball normally 1/1000. I use Auto ISO, so it's not really manual. My long lens is a 400mm F2.8 IS Version I, and shorter shots are a 70-200 F2.8 IS II. If you click on any of the photos you'll see it on Flickr which shows all the info from the photo.


----------



## monkey44 (Dec 6, 2014)

I love shooting baseball -- interesting enough, in shot #91, the runner is NOT out. The ball must be IN the glove for a tag, and the fielder is holding it in his right hand, tagging with his left.

Not sure what the umpire called (do you remember) but if he called "runner out" he's mistaken.


----------



## TexPhoto (Dec 7, 2014)

monkey44 said:


> I love shooting baseball -- interesting enough, in shot #91, the runner is NOT out. The ball must be IN the glove for a tag, and the fielder is holding it in his right hand, tagging with his left.
> 
> Not sure what the umpire called (do you remember) but if he called "runner out" he's mistaken.



Going back a few frames, I see he left no doubt. 2 hand touch.



Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr


----------



## Ryan85 (Dec 7, 2014)

Nice shots


----------



## TexPhoto (Dec 14, 2014)

Ryan85 said:


> Nice shots



Thanks!




Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr



Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr



Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr



Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr



Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr


----------



## TexPhoto (Dec 31, 2014)

Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr



Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr



REX19631 2 by RexPhoto91, on Flickr



Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr



Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr


----------



## tpatana (Dec 31, 2014)

Lot of great shots! Please tell what lens/iso you used.


----------



## TexPhoto (Dec 31, 2014)

tpatana said:


> Lot of great shots! Please tell what lens/iso you used.



Thanks! These are shot with a 1D Mark4 and Sigma 120-300 f2.8 Sport. I generally shoot in manual at 1000/sec and f2.8, Aperture set to Automatic. The Aperture generally sets to 6400, 8000, or 12,800.


----------



## jdramirez (Dec 31, 2014)

So those were night baseball? I'm looking at them my phone (small screen) and they liked so clean grain that I assumed it was a day game. 

Speaking of... I think I'm done photographing night games... give me a day game with a bit of over cast and I'll be a happy camper.



TexPhoto said:


> tpatana said:
> 
> 
> > Lot of great shots! Please tell what lens/iso you used.
> ...


----------



## TexPhoto (Dec 31, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> So those were night baseball? I'm looking at them my phone (small screen) and they liked so clean grain that I assumed it was a day game.
> 
> Speaking of... I think I'm done photographing night games... give me a day game with a bit of over cast and I'll be a happy camper.



Yes, all night games except one sort of in the middle. I really prefer day games as well, but I live in Puerto Rico, and the only time they play day games here is when there is a tournament, and they have to play 2-3 games in a day. One team does play their Sunday games at 4:30PM, but it's one of 5 teams. And this goes for Soccer and Football here as well. I assume because of the heat, but I grew up some place hotter…


----------



## jdramirez (Dec 31, 2014)

We were in Puerto Rico over the summer... We all kinda really liked it. The beach was great& like no other beach we have ever been to, but the rain forest was lame, we didn't see a single coqui, and there were some really poor looking areas, but we spent most of our time the mall... So we aren't exactly adventurous.



TexPhoto said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > So those were night baseball? I'm looking at them my phone (small screen) and they liked so clean grain that I assumed it was a day game.
> ...


----------



## TexPhoto (Dec 31, 2014)

I have lived here for 8 years and seen 2 coqui. Nobody tells you, but they are about 1/2-3/4 inch long, live in mud, and are the same color as the mud. You probably stepped on a few. 

It's a strange place to live. Sort of America, and sort of a third world Caribbean island. There are some Awesome things, going to the Beach on Christmas, and there are some awful things, terrible crime, ultra high taxes etc...


----------



## TexPhoto (Jan 10, 2015)

Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr



Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr



Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr



Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr



Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr


----------



## TexPhoto (Jan 12, 2015)

Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr



Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr



Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr



Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr


----------



## TexPhoto (Feb 14, 2015)

End of the Season.



Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr



Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr



Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr



Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr



Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr



Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr


----------



## jdramirez (Feb 14, 2015)

Do they allow you @ field level? I like the angle you are allowed to stand. For our minor league team, there are seats @ field level (not field seats, but seats that literally walk out onto the field), and they cost around $40 give or take... which isn't too awful... until I have to get a seat for the wife, and my eldest daughter, and her friend... then a day at the park is breaking the bank.

Having said that, it looks like you might be in the dugout... or near it... where as I would be seated to the left of the third base side... so I could get a really good shot of someone sliding into 3rd, or maybe a left handed batter...


----------



## TexPhoto (Feb 17, 2015)

I have press access. I have a press credential from a local paper, and to a large degree they don't care. At regular season games there were 200 people on average, so I generally went wherever I wanted. For the end of the season tournament, i requested and received a proper press pass. 

The local paper credential is largely because of a friend who know the editor, and is in my camera club. I do give them photos, but they have never published anything of mine.


----------

